# hp pavillion dv6000 wont turn on



## jonmchugh

hi everybody i'm new to this site so i'm hoping that you guys could help me out. i bought a hp pavillion dv6000 laptop a couple years ago and have not had any problems with it. i was using it saturday night and it was working perfectly. i went in to watch a movie later that night and it wouldn't boot up. so i told myself i'll look @ it in the morning. i go to turn it on and it won't turn on. the lights flash once and u hear the computer like trying to boot up but it does nothing. what can i do? i just don't understand that it died all of a sudden and was working fine the night before...i don't want to buy a new laptop but if i do its def not going to be hp.


----------



## TriggerFinger

Hi jonmchugh,

Welcome to TSF ! :wave:

You said you can hear that it's like booting up but cannot see anything on the screen? Put a flashlight on the LCD and see if you see anything like the desktop or the POST... could be a backlight problem. 

Also you can use an external monitor. 

Either way, you will know if it still boots up.


----------



## jonmchugh

its not a backlight issue because my laptop won't even turn on. i press the power button, it makes a clicking noise like it is starting to boot up, but then does nothing. i don't know if that would work.


----------



## TriggerFinger

so you mean you can see POST running on the screen? can you at least see the logo of HP coming up or can you enter BIOS settings? 

in case it is the LCD then you would not know if there is an error unless you try with an external monitor or with the flashlight.


----------



## jonmchugh

no it won't do anything the screen is just completely black. i hit the power button i see the blue power light, it makes the noise like its booting up but then nothing. i see nothing on the screen. its just black. my friend is looking at it for me tomorrow he thinks it could be the power supply. so i might just have to buy a new laptop. now i gottashop for laptop but i think i am done with hp.


----------



## TriggerFinger

ok then, do post back what happens...


----------



## jonmchugh

i mean what else could it be? i mean it was working fine for me on saturday night and i turned it on sunday and i get nada. i don't know what i am going to do. i don't want to buy a laptop i have no idea what to buy i am kinda leaning away from hp though


----------



## TriggerFinger

this is probably a long shot but it is up to you if you want to try...

1. remove battery and AC adapter
2. press power ON switch for 30 secs. to 1min then release it.
3. leave it for a few more seconds (15 to 30secs)
4. attach battery and AC adapter
5. power ON as normal and see if you get the LEDs to light up and may be see something on the screen

usually i do this if power ON light just comes up and nothing happens (not even hearing anything start or move like fans or HDD or CD drive initializing). 

but as per your post you said you can hear like the system is booting up but there is nothing on the screen. so a good test to know if it is just the LCD or the system not starting at all is to hook up an external monitor. check or replace your power supply or power source if you do not see any light come ON at all.


----------



## jonmchugh

yeah my roomate thinks its the motherboard. he took it apart at his work and looked at it and discovered that it could be eithe the processor or the motherboard. he's almost positive its the motherboard. i am gettting a second opinion on something but i think i am screwed. so maybe i could sell it for parts or something. oh well i'm now in the market for a new laptop.


----------



## TriggerFinger

if ever it is the motherboard that would be an expensive repair... oh well, good luck in your search for a new one.


----------



## rhhollis

I know this is late in coming, but I had the same problem with my HP Pavilion dv6000. Screen would stay completely blank when powering up, but the laptop sounded like it was booting up and the fan would come on. I popped out the battery and put it back in and everything was back to normal.


----------



## dentyboy

you need to go to this webpage:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c01087277#

there was a big recall on a lot of these models and some were given free repairs. might be worth checking into.

"D"


----------



## samlogic30

I had the same problem and after working with memory and hardware and software I found that it was the hardware. 
The cooling fan for the CPU stopped working and that would cause the over temp circuit to shut the computer off.
I hope this helps.
Samuel


----------



## crooksa

I currently have an HP dv6000 model laptop that will not boot up. 

When I power on the Laptop, there is nothing visible on the display other than darkness, there is no visible damage to the lcd.

The power lights below the speaker and above the keyboard all light up. I hear the fan and maybe the hard drive for about 10 seconds. The computer then powers off and automatically attempts to boot. 

What needs to be replaced?


----------



## DV2415NR

crooksa, your laptop is dead because the faulty GPU (Graphic Processing Unit). There is a site called http://www.hplies.com where you can find all the information you need to make your next move.


----------

